# dangeres animals.



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

I know some petstores that sell pionus snakes, like mamba's and cobra's and they even sell desert scorpions wich is one of the most dangeres scorpions around.I wanderd iff that is such a good idea, i handel piosionssnakes at work and have been doing for some years now but can you see him selling a cobra to someone who never even handeld a "normaol"snake. In Holland there are no rules to stop or even control this, is that diffrent where you guy's ( andd dolls) live?


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

To have a venomous animal you must hold a license called a DWAL (Dangerous Wildlife Act License). It is, apparently, easy to get hold of though.

There is also a caveat. Registered Pet Shops currently don't have a requirement to have a DWAL so they can keep a Caiman, Cobra or whatever else they want without a license. But if they are worth it, they'll get one anyway.

I don't agree with people keeping venomous species unless it's for the purpose of science or education. However, I have an urge to purchase a Dwarf Caiman at some point in my life.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I think its crazy when inexperienced people want to keep hots.. 

I think alot of them are beautifull and facinating, but I personaly wouldnt want to keep one and chance my life evertime I was near it.. no matter how small the chance of getting tagged


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree with t-bo - I wouldn't want to risk it. I know a shop near me that has a cobra in the window and he's always keen to show it off. Some are nice but a lot of people would only want them to show off just like the shop owner. Not only is that a risk to their own health but also family or the public if it ever got out. I don't agree with selling them to anyone but experienced keepers.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

id never even think of touching 1 unless there was a experienced handler handeling it


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I agree with CC, its to dangerous cause as we all no snakes dont find it difficult to escape and can you imagin one of them escaping, not only could it cause some 1 serious damage, if it did it could face loosing its own life, and what for, coz some 1 wanted it as a pet!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

I do not think that people should be allowed to have them. Reptile houses in zoo fine so people can see them but joe regular no way! all it takes is for one to gt out and someone to get bitten an thats more damae to the reputation of snakes.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I'm not a member of a Herptelogical Society, but is anyone else here?

What are the societies views on venomous specimens?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Im a member of the FBH.. but dunno what their views are on the matter


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

It is good to see that a there are some rules in the UK.
Thye shelter i work is trying to change the rules for piosiones animals but it is hard because no one can controle who is keeping what.

A nother qustion: there is talk to ban snakes that grow larger then one meter ( three feet) as pets in Holland, would you give them up?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

There is also similar talks in England regarding large pythons and boas. To answer your question no I wouldnt give my boa up, no way, but then I probably would get the required DWA licence.


----------

